# baron samedi



## islandbum (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey everyone I have decided to do a swamp voodoo theme party this year. I want to dress up as baron samedi for the party. I was wondering what would be the best kind of makeup for painting my arms and face black. I live in florida so its still warm in oct usually, I also don't want to break the bank. Here's some pics I have been using for refrence. I like the hat in the larger picture and makeup in the smaller one.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Boo!

Well I know of one cheap makeup but I don't know if you can stand it. Lol. Do you have a Dollar Tree near you? Go in there and buy the tri color eye shadows )black/white/gray and see if this works. I used it last year to blacken an eye and by golly . . . it was oily and would not wash off!!!!! I'm really serious . . . try it and see if this will work. Just use Dawn as your makeup remover!! 

GiggleingGhost . . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## islandbum (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks gg ill see about that I will need alot if it works lol. Heres an update on the hat I made for it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome hat! Can't wait to see you all made up.


----------



## islandbum (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks its my first costume prop ever


----------

